# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πρόβλημα με δέκτη led ταινίας (IR Controller)

## sokra

Καλησπέρα παιδία, έχω τον δέκτη που εχω στην φωτο , αλλα για καποιο λογω δεν λειτουργει. Μπορεί να επισκευαστεί? Δεν βλέπω καποια εμφανεί ζημιά επιμένως αν θελετε κάνω και καποια μέτρηση αν σας βοηθάει.14463691_10209420655385297_296293720_n.jpg14508537_10209420655345296_1763970108_n.jpg

----------

